# USB in the glovebox



## higgledy (Jul 24, 2011)

Which model comes with a USB port in the glovebox? Can it be added?


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

I know you can buy the ipod/iphone adapter that goes in the glove box, but I don't know about adding a USB to the glove box. Maybe there is an adapter from the ipod adapter for usb???

I did have the ipod connector on my Journey with a Mygig. It was nice to put the iphone in the glove box and then access all the music on the radio. But if I export my itunes to the Mygig/joybox, then I don't need it anyway.

Someone on here explained how to use bluetooth for music from your player to the radio. I think that sounds like the way to go. I didn't know you could do that. I will try it this weekend. Does anyone know if you can stream music via bluetooth to my iphone?


----------



## higgledy (Jul 24, 2011)

Steveaut said:


> I know you can buy the ipod/iphone adapter that goes in the glove box, but I don't know about adding a USB to the glove box. Maybe there is an adapter from the ipod adapter for usb???
> 
> I did have the ipod connector on my Journey with a Mygig. It was nice to put the iphone in the glove box and then access all the music on the radio. But if I export my itunes to the Mygig/joybox, then I don't need it anyway.
> 
> Someone on here explained how to use bluetooth for music from your player to the radio. I think that sounds like the way to go. I didn't know you could do that. I will try it this weekend. Does anyone know if you can stream music via bluetooth to my iphone?


I have not tried to stream myself, but I know it can do it. I would think if you can connect your iPhone via bluetooth then it will be able to stream music too.

I'd like to know what happens if you connect your iPod up using the USB on the radio. Anyone try it?


----------



## higgledy (Jul 24, 2011)

higgledy said:


> I have not tried to stream myself, but I know it can do it. I would think if you can connect your iPhone via bluetooth then it will be able to stream music too.
> 
> I'd like to know what happens if you connect your iPod up using the USB on the radio. Anyone try it?


I connect my iPod to the USB jack...nada. It won't recognize the iPod.


----------



## napman41 (Aug 26, 2004)

I can connect my iPhone 4 via Bluetooth for phone calls but I haven't been able to stream music. I am a bit of a Luddite so any info would be appreciated. I have '10 routan with RSE.


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

napman41 said:


> I can connect my iPhone 4 via Bluetooth for phone calls but I haven't been able to stream music. I am a bit of a Luddite so any info would be appreciated. I have '10 routan with RSE.


'11 is the first year for streaming music through bluetooth, '10 and older can't.


----------



## tuanies (Oct 16, 2009)

Anyone know if the radio has a USB port in the back? The Grand Caravan with the 430N RHB radio has a remote USB port, so I'm curious if it would be easy to route USB to the glove box.


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

There is no USB port in the back of the radio. The only USB port is in the front. Iphone/IPOD will not work through the USB. The USB will only work to download music and photos, that's about it. Unless the 2011 has added features, which I am not aware. If so, you may be able to download an update that might be compatible with the 2010 and newer.

If you want to operate Iphone/IPOD through the radio, you have purchase and install the apple connector. There are a couple posts that show the install, pretty easy. I had this on my Journey and it worked great. I think the connector is around $100. I might get it one day. But if you download your music to the harddrive, you don't need the connector anyway. The only use is to listen to music. Mine would not play video, access any streaming apps, no apps whatsoever. Only the itunes music library would work. The radio in my journey was the same as the 2010 model in the Routan. Again, maybe there are upgrades in the 2011 that allow USB and other features, but I kind of doubt it. If so, I would want to know if we can update the 2010 models.


----------



## tuanies (Oct 16, 2009)

The 2011s got a new version of the 430N with the RHB code - it has Garmin navigation built by Mitsubishi, and not the Harman Becker ones of prior years. On the Grand Caravans and Town & Country's, they list a remote USB port so its coming from some place - just need to figure out where.


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

If there is a hardware change and not just a software change, then maybe there is a USB port in the back. But if they list it with remote USB, then I would think it would already have been ran to wherever it is going to be. Also, I suspect that the USB port would be incorporated into the radio harness and not just a port in the back. I would add that if the plan is to control an apple product, I dont think that does you any good. Apple products will still require an apple cord to interface. I don't think using the USB end of the plug will give you the necessary controls. I tried plugging the USB cord into the front USB port and it was a no go on the 2010 radios. The hardware exists on the 2010 and 2009 radios, but the interface is not compatible. Easiest way to find out, is unscrew your radio and look at it. It's easy to take out. Let us know if there is a port and if so, plug in an ipod/iphone and see what happens.


----------



## tuanies (Oct 16, 2009)

I just want to use it for a flash drive, don't like having an exposed flash drive up front, looks a bit dumb


----------



## tuanies (Oct 16, 2009)

Welp I finally looked at the UCONNECT module on my Routan, it has 3 connectors, the main connector, the iPod adapter connector and a standard micro USB port.

Now the kicker is I'm having a pain in the ass time finding the part number for the factory locking micro USB male to USB A female connector >_


----------



## VW Head (Sep 11, 2002)

*Possible part #*



tuanies said:


> Welp I finally looked at the UCONNECT module on my Routan, it has 3 connectors, the main connector, the iPod adapter connector and a standard micro USB port.
> 
> Now the kicker is I'm having a pain in the ass time finding the part number for the factory locking micro USB male to USB A female connector >_


----------



## deeznutz529 (Oct 19, 2011)

Where is this UConnect module with micro usb you speak of? I had the unit out of my car today and found an open plug (white with a bunch of pins) that I was hoping for a iPod interface cable. I got nowhere with VW and will call Chrysler tomorrow.


----------



## tuanies (Oct 16, 2009)

deeznutz529 said:


> Where is this UConnect module with micro usb you speak of? I had the unit out of my car today and found an open plug (white with a bunch of pins) that I was hoping for a iPod interface cable. I got nowhere with VW and will call Chrysler tomorrow.


the Uconnect module is behind the headlight switch


----------



## VW Head (Sep 11, 2002)

*Update*

I finally received MOPAR part # K6861099 and had a chance to install it tonight. 

Took me a few minutes to find the UCONNECT module as it wasn't in the location specified by the MOPAR instructions and I didn't happen to see the update someone had posted stating the exact location. That would have saved me about 15 min. of scratching my head and wondering WTF. :banghead:

Anyways, the cable works like charm and plugged right into the UCONNECT module.

My vehicle is a 2011 Routan SE with RSE and NAV (Garmin) with the RHB radio.

Hope this helps some others out there. I spent a good hour on the phone with VW Customer Care trying to explain to them that this van should have had this USB in the glove box. Finally they agreed to reimburse me up to $50 for the part and to have it installed after I explained to them how this was a simple 15 min. install for the dealer.


----------



## deeznutz529 (Oct 19, 2011)

Got the cable from Ebay, installed it, iPod touch doesn't work but classic does. Didn't see option for video thats a bummer. Thank you guys..!!!!!!


----------



## deeznutz529 (Oct 19, 2011)

deeznutz529 said:


> Got the cable from Ebay, installed it, iPod touch doesn't work but classic does. Didn't see option for video thats a bummer. Thank you guys..!!!!!!


 Now i'm in the process of finding an RHB radio update and uconnect update which have been floating around the internet.


----------



## kjdoyle (Nov 3, 2011)

*2011 should come equipped with iPod USB Jack*

On page 46 of the 2011 User Manual it stated that the USB in the upper glove box comes if you have some specific radio codes, one of them being the Nav version that came in my new SE. I pointed this out to my dealer and to VW, and they installed it for free.

If you have a 2011, read the printed User manual carefully and you will see it in there. Also there is a 2 page spread color shot of the dash, and in the upper right corner of the shot, it points to the upper glove box and tells you that you can connect your iPod here. Nowhere does it say "optional" when you have one of the listed radios.

The Bluetooth streaming audio for 2011 also works well, although not the same audio quality as the wired connection. Bluetooth is only useful if you want to manipulate your iPod directly to find songs. It also does not work as the audio for iPod video clips because the transmission delay of the streaming causes the audio to be out of sync with the video. Only the upper glove box cable will allow you full control of your iPod through the touch screen and your associated steering wheel controls.


----------



## sladethesleeper (Oct 28, 2011)

I do agree that the bluetooth streaming quality is fair, at best. I mean, it's nice that I can just leave bluetooth turned on with my droid and when I walk to the car I don't have to do anything and it can stream music and make phone calls, but the quality is bad on the music. At first I though I had busted speakers in the front until I plugged my phone in using the auxillary port and the quality was distinctly better. And I'm no audiophile, but even I noticed the difference.

I'm going to have to hunt for this USB port. If not there, going to request the install when I bring it in for them to fix a few other electrical gremlins.


----------



## ShazBlueVW (Oct 25, 2011)

*mopar cable*



deeznutz529 said:


> Got the cable from Ebay, installed it, iPod touch doesn't work but classic does. Didn't see option for video thats a bummer. Thank you guys..!!!!!!


Did you get the mopar cable posted above or was it a generic ipod cable on Ebay? I thought the Mopar cable will work with all ipods and the new iphones and I was debating whether to get one or not. I was planning on hooking up my itouch and iphone to it.


----------



## bond007pr (Jul 10, 2006)

My'12 SE with RSE and Nav. doesn't have it. Can anybopdy post a photo of the specific located in the UPPER glovebox? I want to note that to the dealer... if not, just to know where to install it myself...


----------



## bond007pr (Jul 10, 2006)

Anyone...anyone...Beule???r...Beuler???


----------



## VolksBirds (Jul 9, 2012)

*Dealership may rectify missing iPod port in upper glove box.*

After "working" with a local VW dealership to help them understand that my wife's 2011 Routan is missing the upper glovebox we may have a solution. The dealership is ordering Dodge Part #82212160 to see if it will work and they are doing it at no charge. This has not been a simple process. The service manager called me today and said it would take a week to get the part. I called a local Dodge dealer and even though they don't have the part in stock they can have it today. I think I irritated the VW service manager when I called him back to let him know how to get the part today. Oh [email protected]


----------



## sxewhodey (Nov 21, 2016)

*what dealership?*

Hi Can I ask what dealership reimbursed you? I know this part is a dealership based coverage, but I figure if I could drop the name of the dealership that confirmed the part was never included, that increases my odds  Thanks,


----------

